# poudriere make.conf



## cm-vdp (Apr 15, 2020)

I have build the ports with the option _DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=pgsql=11 _in the /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/make.conf.
Now I change this to 12 because I am planning to upgrade postgresql to version 12.2 (I already build the  ports postgresql12-server, postgresql12-client)

For example: after changing  make.conf I tried to rebuild the existing port php74-pgsql :

```
poudriere options -j release121 -p default databases/php74-pgsql
poudriere bulk -j release121 -p default databases/php74-pgsql
```
I see this message: No package built, but repository needs te be created.

How can I "rebuild" all the ports wich are now depending  on postgresql11-server and postgresql11-client ?


----------



## asteriskRoss (Apr 16, 2020)

From poudriere-bulk(8) you can manually remove all or selected previously built packages.  Since you want to remove and force a rebuild of packages that depend on PostgreSQL 11, I suggest you remove just the packages you built for databases/postgresql11-client and databases/postgresql11-server and then let poudriere work out what needs to be rebuilt.  My hope would be that it picks up the updated DEFAULT_VERSIONS variable during the rebuild.  Try `poudriere bulk -j release121 -C databases/postgresql11-client databases/postgresql11-server` followed by your usual command to build your full set of ports (something like `poudriere bulk -j release121 -f my_file_with_big_list_of_ports`).

_Edited to add -j option to cleaning step._


----------

